# You got these Johnny?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi mate have you got:

2x Megs Super degreaser bottles?
As i cant seem to find them on C&S

Cheers 
Alex:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think we have, will check in the morning and post up. 

I know we have super degreaser as well so will get that added for sure


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers:thumb: 

I'll put my order in when i get in from work in the morning:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: Cheers Fella


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Alex,

This will be the reason why I cannot find them......










We dont have any at the moment....

Ill get them in on the next order...

crazily adding new products at the moment!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

No worries Johnny:thumb: 

I'f you can send the rest out and let me know when you get them in and i'll have two off you:thumb: 

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just ordering them in now


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool:thumb: 

i'll keep an eye out on the site


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They "should" be in today


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Bottles are in - be on the site in an hour or so.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

oh i want some of those .....


----------

